# Shiner Bock Ribeyes



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Here is a very good marinade that I use for my ribeyes. I marinate them for at least 24 hours and then cook them for about 5 mins per side over a 375 degree fire. MMM-MMM-GOOD!!!

1 bottle (12 oz.) Shiner Bock beer
2 Tbsp. garlic chopped 
2 Tbsp. red onion diced fine 
2 Tbsp. Worcestershire sauce 
4 shakes Tabasco 
-- juice of 2 limes 
1/4 cup brown sugar, packed 
1 Tbsp. coarse brown mustard
2 Tbsp. olive oil

Pics to come later........:dance:


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Who needs pics??? I have a mental picture going on in my head already!!! I think I can even smell them, also!

MrsTroutsnot


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

One shot of the steaks cooking. I added soem Jack Daniels wood smoking chips and some mesquite chips for added flavor. I also grilled corn on the cob and sweet potatoes. YUMMMM....


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Man oh man!!that looks sooo good!
Mine is marinating right now as we speak.Can't wait til' tommorrow.
Thanks for sharing your recipe Thunder!
and have a happy 4th!

RL


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

that looks like a good recipe thanks Thunder






God Bless America


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Sound's and look's good to me. Wonder how it would be using a Lone Star? :cheers:


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

WillieP.....Anything with Lone Star would be good. LOL

I've only tried it with Shiner Bock and Dos XX and they were both very good.


----------



## padnah2006 (Mar 3, 2006)

That ol' smokey is what makes them so good....


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

Second that. Ol'e Smoke cannot go wrong!!!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Looks great!! The smokey is the only way to cook a rib-eye.
Get it nice and hot, Choke off the top, and 6-7 min per side...
Some times 8-10 if the fire is low. Never over cook um!
mmmm If i hadent orderd pizza that's what i'd be having.
--Hop


----------



## seeing reds (May 17, 2005)

*Shiner*

Used your Shiner marinade on some deer steaks. I soaked em for 24 and then battered & deep fried them. They came out pretty darn good.

thanks!


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

Ol'Smokey THE ONLY WAY TO GO!!!


----------

